# How awesome is this



## ronhalling (Oct 4, 2015)

I have seen some pretty artsy stuff before but this 1 takes the cake.  .....................Ron


[video=youtube;vsopDsv4BKM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vsopDsv4BKM[/video]


----------



## Snapped (Oct 4, 2015)

That is so life like, what an amazing artist!


----------



## ronhalling (Oct 5, 2015)

@Rob Thanks for fixing that up, i tried to remove the link but failed, i knew either 1 of you guys would fix it or delete it, [MENTION=34451]Snapped[/MENTION] amazing doesn't begin to describe that guy.  ......................Ron


----------



## twistedFrog (Oct 5, 2015)

Yeah I love the 3D art it is amazing, first snake I have seen done though. This is a link to the first 3D art I ever saw this woman is amazing. Inspired me to try it, but it takes years to master like this http://carmenharada.deviantart.com/art/3D-5-361663485


----------

